# Ovarian cyst and Clomid



## GoLightly (Apr 17, 2003)

Hello Peter, I was wondering if you could help with this.
I am about to have my first IUI treatment cycle (starting next week when AF is due). I saw the nurse at my clinic today and she gave me all the details about drugs etc. I will be using Clomid days 2 to 6, and Puregon injections followed by an hCG injection. My concern is re the Clomid which says not to be used if you have an Ovarian cyst which I do and which my consultant is aware of. It had grown to around 7cm so was aspirated in February and when I went back to have it checked 10 days ago (which is also when we made the decision to go ahead with IUI) it had returned and was around 3cm. The nurse mentioned it but I didn't really realise why till I read the Clomid leaflet and the general leaflet which says at the first scan "providing there are no cysts growing, you will be able to start injecting".
Is is OK to take all these fertility drugs with this cyst? Are there any implications/complications I should be aware of?
I'm having IUI for "unexplained" infertility and have always ovulated normally with regular cycles.

Thank you in advance for any help you can give!

GoLightly


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear GoLightly,

This is a clinical decision and you have to trust your clinic on these matters. In general cysts are not a problem in IUI but are drained for IVF/ICSI.

Regards,

Peter



GoLightly said:


> Hello Peter, I was wondering if you could help with this.
> I am about to have my first IUI treatment cycle (starting next week when AF is due). I saw the nurse at my clinic today and she gave me all the details about drugs etc. I will be using Clomid days 2 to 6, and Puregon injections followed by an hCG injection. My concern is re the Clomid which says not to be used if you have an Ovarian cyst which I do and which my consultant is aware of. It had grown to around 7cm so was aspirated in February and when I went back to have it checked 10 days ago (which is also when we made the decision to go ahead with IUI) it had returned and was around 3cm. The nurse mentioned it but I didn't really realise why till I read the Clomid leaflet and the general leaflet which says at the first scan "providing there are no cysts growing, you will be able to start injecting".
> Is is OK to take all these fertility drugs with this cyst? Are there any implications/complications I should be aware of?
> I'm having IUI for "unexplained" infertility and have always ovulated normally with regular cycles.
> ...


----------

